# AIB insurance



## AIB Insurance (Jun 24, 2015)

It’s National Best friend day today and we’ve got lots of love in the office!

Our real love is our clubs and members who are kind enough to call us for insurance!

If you want to see our loved up team today visit or if you need insurance please call 02380268351 or visit www.AIB-insurance.co.uk


----------

